# Помогите найти хорошего диагноста



## Настя Г. (30 Июл 2012)

Здравствуйте! Прошу помочь найти специалиста в Москве, который возьмется с интересом за диагностику моего мужа! К сожалению сам супруг уже не верит врачам т.к. на них уже убито куча времени, нервов и денег, а при этом ему становится все хуже с каждым годом.
Коротко изложу историю болезни:
Супруг 1977 года рождения. В подростковом возрасте была трещина в позвонке - это первые проблемы с позвоночником. Далее заработал сутулость, часто болела спина. В период 2000-2003 годы начались серьезные проблемы - боли в пояснице, грудине, коленях, тазобедренных суставах. Лечился в военном госпитале от деформирующего артроза (колени, тазобедренные суставы). Три года назад стала опять очень сильно болеть спина, колени, грудина, тазобедренные суставы (не одновременно). Пытались обследоваться. КТ, МРТ, рентген, анализы крови. Заключение МРТ 2010г РНЦХ РАМН Дегенеративно-дистрофические изменения грудного и поясничного отделов позвоночника. Циркулярная протрузия L4-L5-S1 позвонков. Гемангиома тела L2 позвонка. Грыжа Шморля L1-L2.
Рекомендована доктором Аганесовым вертебропластика. Легли на операцию в САРНИИТО, где отказались делать вертебропластику. Там же заключение МР:
Дегенеративно-дистрофические изменения грудного отдела позвоночника (остеохондроз). Клиновидная деформация тел TH7-TH9 позвонков вероятнее является следствием перенесенной болезни Шойерман-Мау. На уровне исследования межпозвонковые диски в просвет позвоночного канала и межпозвонковых отверстий не пролабируют. Узлы Шморля на уровне исследования. МР картина костного мозга в телах TH9, TH10, L1, L2 позвонков больше укладывается в рамки реактивных изменений по сосудистому типу и по типу жировой дегенерации.
Выписали с заключением: ......данных за гемангиому не выявлено. Признаки спондилодисцита TH9-10 позвонков.
Прописана антибактериальная терапия и ношение корсета.
Негласно (устно) был назначен Рифампицин пить три месяца. Пропил - изменений никаких. Спустя год еле затащила его ЦИТО Приорова к неврологу и хирургу - там дружно сказали что у него гемангиома и отправили в НИИ ревматологии на консультацию к ревматологу что бы исключить ревматизм. Там сказали сдать какой то генетический анализ что бы исключить наследственную псориатическую причину (название не могу прочитать) и пить хондропротекторы. В биохимии крови ревмафактор не выявлен.
Это было в 2011 году. После этого об одном упоминании о врачах его трясет, никуда не идет. На сегодня уже третий год сидит на кетонале и ксефокаме. В данный момент обострились боли в тазобедренных суставах так что думаю скоро ходить будет уже с тростью. Злющий стал. Убил весь ЖКТ нестероидными противовоспалительными.
Очень хочу помочь ему и очень устала от его боли за 12 лет! Помогите советом! Заранее спасибо!
Есть КТ и МРТ на диске и по надобности могу предоставить, но не хочу делать это публично...


----------



## doclega (31 Июл 2012)

Рекомендую  связаться в Москве с Dr. AUS ( Андрей Юрьевич). Я с ним  немного знаком по форуму врачей - рентгенологов ******. На мой взгляд очень грамотный и знающий доктор...немного у него чувство юмора "своеобразное"...но это издержки профессии.


----------



## Настя Г. (31 Июл 2012)

Спасибо. А как и где его найти? На данном форуме я его не нашла. Как его фамилия?....если это не секрет


----------



## Настя Г. (31 Июл 2012)

Спасибо так же за рекомендации мануального терапевта, но с такими болями как у супруга мы пойдем к мануальщику только если нам неврологи дадут зеленый свет. Дело в том, что боли на столько сильные что порой до слез. Кроме того месяц назад онимели кончики всех пальцев на руках на неделю....потом само прошло. Спина не прекращает болеть - чихнуть не может. Когда наступает временное улучшение пытается кататься на велосипеде и делать упражнения, но это не дает никаких результатов. Работа сидячая за компьютером. Делает разминки, старается ходить исключительно пешком, в метро не садится и поднимается по всем эскалаторам пешком что бы хоть какую то физическую нагрузку получать, пользуется эспандером, подтягивается и отжимается.....правда с очень большим трудом....
Столько лет с болью!!! 
Нам дали наводку что надо сдать анализы на какие то инфекции, но к кому идти что бы нам перечислили что надо сдавать и где найти стоящую лабораторию мы не знаем. 
Дело в том что когда начались самые первые серьезные проблемы супруг занимался микробиологией и получал кучу прививок от очень опасных заболеваний типа чумы.....возможно они как то......боком вышли....Короче нам нужно полное обследование, но так что бы в глазах у доктора не было надменности и безразличия и не пришлось из него вытаскивать клещами информацию - итак в голове каша,  растерянность и отчаяние, а у нас двое спиногрызиков которые видят только страдающего папу.


----------



## Настя Г. (31 Июл 2012)

хотела разместить снимки но не знаю какие выбрать там их 473 штуки
Как быть?


----------



## Настя Г. (31 Июл 2012)

....и здесь тишина....да что ж мы такие везучие!


----------



## Настя Г. (31 Июл 2012)




----------



## AIR (31 Июл 2012)

> Спасибо так же за рекомендации мануального терапевта, но с такими болями как у супруга мы пойдем к мануальщику только если нам неврологи дадут зеленый свет.


Не совсем понятна такая формулировка. Получается, что невролог может ,,назначить,, мануального терапевта как чисто механическое воздействие, типа как массаж или например ,,клизьму,,.. . А сам мануальный терапевт если и врач, то как бы не совсем ,,полноценный,, и в своих мероприятиях лишь ориентируется на рекомендации невролога...


----------



## Настя Г. (31 Июл 2012)

Ой зачем же вы все так поняли!!! У меня двое маленьких детей, съемное жилье, а у мужа не одного здорового позвонка и нет диагноза. У вас же видимо больное самолюбие! Вы б рискнули помять такой позвоночник без диагноза, а потом оплачивать мне аренду квартиры и растить моих детей?!  Тогда мы идем к вам! 

Просто я стремлюсь к одному врачу попасть, без лишних перемещений по лечебным учреждениям Москвы к разным врачам - я просто не уговорю его таскаться туда сюда! Поймите меня правильно!


----------



## Настя Г. (31 Июл 2012)

А вообще уже скоро сутки как жду хоть одного ответа, и пока мои вопросы игнорируют. Чтож....грустно


----------



## Настя Г. (31 Июл 2012)

85 просмотров и тишина! Уважаемые, специалисты, очень нужны ваши советы! Откликнетесь!


----------



## AIR (1 Авг 2012)

> У вас же видимо больное самолюбие!


А что, речь разве шла именно обо мне?Да вроде как не болею....


> Вы б рискнули помять такой позвоночник без диагноза,


Почему же вы решили, что я именно этим и занимаюсь?.


> а потом оплачивать мне аренду квартиры и растить моих детей?


То есть, позанимавшись с вашим мужем, я автоматически, независимо от исхода лечения, превращусь в вашего спонсора!.


> Тогда мы идем к вам!


Нет уж, увольте! Я как нибудь, без этого... 



> 85 просмотров и тишина! Уважаемые, специалисты, очень нужны ваши советы! Откликнетесь!


Кто же ещё, после написанного вами, рискнёт давать какие либо советы....
P.S.


> Поймите меня правильно!


Уже понял!


----------



## doclega (2 Авг 2012)

К сожалению фамилии и места работы не знаю... Наверное, очень сложно в Москве получить мед. помощь... к сожалению.


----------



## Настя Г. (4 Авг 2012)

AIR написал(а):


> А что, речь разве шла именно обо мне?Да вроде как не болею....
> 
> Почему же вы решили, что я именно этим и занимаюсь?.
> 
> ...


Собственно говоря именно у вас в профиле написано что вы мануальный терапевт и вы как то болезненно среагировали на мой отказ от предложения именно вас (волшебным образом в личку от другого пользователя - реклама такая видимо ваших услуг) как хорошего специалиста. Я же не имею поводов сомневаться в вашем профессионализме, но в целом отношусь к мануальным терапевтам с опаской....опять же не без причины - доктора что нас смотрели все категорично запретили посещать мануальных терапевтов, а т.к. диагноза окончательно нет и лечение не назначено мы тем более не рискнем и главная причина это страх перед потерей трудоспособности единственного кормильца от которого зависит наша крыша над головой как минимум!
Извращать смысл моих слов у вас получается мастерски - не ту профессию выбрали! Теперь вы меня официально обидели! 
Хотелось бы вам ответить резче (благо интернет делает людей умнее и красноречивее и ответить достойно не составляет труда), но скорее всего как человек лечащий людей вы не мало добра людям сделали и верю что сделаете еще больше.......и по сему не буду хамить!...надеюсь только я вам не понравилась....

Наверное, никто мне не ответит и не по тому что я растерянный пациент с настороженностью относящийся к мануальным терапевтам, а скорее по тому что нас смотрели в ведущих мед. учреждениях страны и не смогли прийти к одному диагнозу и лечению......и скорее всего длительное обследование и длительная борьба за здоровье супруга отпугивает специалистов привыкших получать "быстрый" доход от "легких" диагнозов.....Кроме того пациент попался дотошный и вряд ли на первом приеме отвалит пару тысяч за лечение болевого синдрома или типа того.....без диагноза....
Короче с нами возиться надо.....
Всем спасибо!


----------



## Настя Г. (4 Авг 2012)

doclega написал(а):


> К сожалению фамилии и места работы не знаю... Наверное, очень сложно в Москве получить мед. помощь... к сожалению.


Не правильно видимо поставила вопрос, исправлюсь: КТО НАС ВОЗЬМЕТСЯ ОБСЛЕДОВАТЬ И ЛЕЧИТЬ?
Кирову привет! С него родного все беды и начались....Вот оно какое совпадение.....
В Москве медицина массивна, спору нет....особенно в сравнении с Вяткой, но в Москве коммерческая медицина построена на принципе "высосать все" и даже если попадается специалист который тебя устраивает ...система однозначно выдоит до копейки....
....собственно по этому и обратилась непосредственно сюда....надеялась что у специалистов есть время выбрать себе пациента....


----------



## Ольга . (5 Авг 2012)

Настя Г. написал(а):


> ....собственно по этому и обратилась непосредственно сюда....надеялась что у специалистов есть время выбрать себе пациента....


 
Настя, Вы немного ошиблись: тут не биржа труда для врачей, изнывающих от недостатка клиентов, и кастингом пациентов они не занимаются. У форума несколько иные цели.  Здесь доктора  *бесплатно, * в свободное время, на добровольных началах  консультируют  и делают всё возможное, чтобы помочь тем, кто сюда обращается (насколько это позволяет виртуальное общение). 


> Извращать смысл моих слов у вас получается мастерски


Осталось загадкой, какой смысл Вы изначально закладывали в свои слова, но условий Вы выдвинули предостаточно, и притом в хамовато-потребительском тоне.


> Хотелось бы вам ответить резче (благо интернет делает людей умнее и красноречивее и ответить достойно не составляет труда)


Лучше не стоит это пробовать. Просто поверьте мне на слово. Турнира в красноречии и остроумии здесь не будет. Считайте мой пост официальным предупреждением.


----------



## Настя Г. (5 Авг 2012)

Да я вижу как пытаются помочь всеми возможными способами.....сразу же с первого поста начинают перевирать смысл моих слов и додумывать черт знает что....про "клизьму" это не я писала, а типа доктор....мануальный терапевт....тщательно скрывающий свои ФИО....
Ольга, не надо мне угрожать предупреждениями - поверьте не дорожу нахождением здесь! И уж тем более не буду опускаться до уровня "клизьмы"!Лучше бы предупредили доктора который про "клизьму" писал! У него то как раз тон был хамовато-издевательский.....видимо достало его что много мануальщиков-шарлатанов калечащих людей порочат его специализацию....несколько низковато вываливать свои "фобии" на людей ищущих помощи у вас на форуме...
Второй доктор *doclega* тоже очень помог дав ник неизвестного на данном форуме доктора которого даже не знаю где искать.....Если наши доктора только так умеют помогать, то можно считать медицина умерла. Не хочется верить....
Я не воспринимаю ваш форум как биржу труда, однако не скрою я пришла сюда проконсультироваться, услышать разные мнения и сориентироваться куда идти дальше и возможно пойти к одному из специалистов консультирующих здесь. А разве не за этим здесь все испытывающие боль?!
Очень досадно что не нашлось пока здесь не одного специалиста который бы перешагнул через свои предрассудки и антипатии и высказал свое мнение по нашим снимкам....хотя бы....
Возможно у меня имеет место быть предвзятое отношение к мануальным терапевтам....и возможно оно бы изменилось....но пока никто из таких специалистов не помог даже советом....первый же сразу напал!!


----------



## Kotenok (5 Авг 2012)

Извиняюсь, что вмешиваюсь  Не успела ответить ранее. Но всё таки придётся.


Настя Г. написал(а):


> Да я вижу как пытаются помочь всеми возможными способами.....сразу же с первого поста начинают перевирать смысл моих слов и додумывать черт знает что....про "клизьму" это не я писала, а типа доктор....мануальный терапевт....тщательно скрывающий свои ФИО....


Настя, а никто смысл ваших слов не переделывал. И про "клизьму" на которую Вы очень болезненно с реагировали, немного другой смысл. 


AIR написал(а):


> .... Получается, что невролог может ,,назначить,, мануального терапевта как чисто механическое воздействие, типа как массаж или например ,,клизьму,,.. . А сам мануальный терапевт если и врач, то как бы не совсем ,,полноценный,, и в своих мероприятиях лишь ориентируется на рекомендации невролога...


Здесь доктор АIR, Вам разъяснил, что мануальный терапевт - тоже врач, и тоже хороший диагност. И поверьте, не хуже там какого-то невролога.  И не думайте, что невролог Вам прям так и назначит мануальную терапию, как они назначают тот же самый массаж и Вами не любимую "клизьму"
Желаю удачи и победы!!!


----------



## Настя Г. (5 Авг 2012)

...интересная форма "разъяснения" однако!
Нам не надо назначать или разрешать мануальную терапию, нам нужно что бы неврологи сказали что она не представляет опасности ....а уж на сколько мануальный терапевт еще и невролог (в случае, например с доктором AIR) нам не известно


----------



## Ольга . (5 Авг 2012)

Настя Г. написал(а):


> ...тон был хамовато-издевательский.....


Простите, но никакого намека на хамство и издевательство в постах Доктора AIR(а) я не увидела, так же, как и "перевирания".  Были просто рассуждения по поводу Вашего высказывания


> мы пойдем к мануальщику только если нам неврологи дадут зеленый свет.


И отвечал Вам не "типа врач", а *Врач* – консультант форума. Еще раз прошу Вас соблюдать Правила. Поменьше амбиций и побольше чувства юмора – это  в значительной мере упростит Вам общение на форуме.
Удачи!


----------



## Настя Г. (5 Авг 2012)

ладно, все ясно уже.....по делу уже никто ничего не скажет....
.....юмор дело хорошее, но к сожалению форум специфический.....как то не улыбается читая о людских страданиях и мыканьях.....


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (5 Авг 2012)

Настя Г. написал(а):


> Помогите советом!


1. общий анализ крови
2. анализ крови на ревмопробы и антиген гистосовместимости HLA-B27
3. *рентген грудного отдела позвоночника *в двух проекциях
Все остальное после получения данной информации.


----------



## Настя Г. (5 Авг 2012)

Спасибо! Начнем обследование и как только будут результаты выложу. А свежее КТ или МРТ надо делать?


----------



## doclega (6 Авг 2012)

> ...тоже очень помог дав ник неизвестного на данном форуме доктора которого даже не знаю где искать...


 
Вы спросили где найти врача- диагноста в Москве и МО. Я ВАм дал ссылку на конкретный сайт. Назвал имя , отчество и ник грамотного (на мой взгляд) врача- рентгенолога. Если Вам лень потратить 10 минут для регистрации и написать ему в ЛС... ну ,  тогда даже не знаю... лучше не обращайтесь...


По поводу снимков : дегенеративные изменения. Наличие грыж межпозвонковых дисков,грыж Шморля и компрессионные переломы нижнегрудных позвонков с характерной клиновидной деформацией.
Ps я думаю что с меня будет достаточно. Привет МОскве! Удачи!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (6 Авг 2012)

Настя Г. написал(а):


> Спасибо! Начнем обследование и как только будут результаты выложу. А свежее КТ или МРТ надо делать?





Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> 3. *рентген грудного отдела позвоночника *в двух проэкциях


----------



## Настя Г. (6 Авг 2012)

doclega написал(а):


> Вы спросили где найти врача- диагноста в Москве и МО. Я ВАм дал ссылку на конкретный сайт. Назвал имя , отчество и ник грамотного (на мой взгляд) врача- рентгенолога. Если Вам лень потратить 10 минут для регистрации и написать ему в ЛС... ну ,  тогда даже не знаю... лучше не обращайтесь...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Я не знаю может у меня права не полноценные на данном сайте, но ссылки на сайт в вашем сообщении не было и нет а стояли звездочки. Но все равно спасибо вам за наводку, я тут же нашла доктора (правда еще некоторое время понадобилось что бы подтвердить что это именно тот доктор), и он не с Москвы а с Видного (как я поняла) и он уже видел наши КТ и МРТ...http://www.radiomed.ru/forum/ochen-nuzhen-khoroshii-diagnost
Фамилия у него Шендрик - может кому пригодится.
Можно подробнее где вы видите компрессионные переломы? и на сколько это опасно?


----------



## Настя Г. (6 Авг 2012)

Вопрос такой ко всем - гемангиома все же есть или нет?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (6 Авг 2012)

Настя Г. написал(а):


> Вопрос такой ко всем - гемангиома все же есть или нет?


Сложно однозначно сказать, братья рентгенологи трактуют это как дегенерация костного мозга.


----------



## Настя Г. (6 Авг 2012)

А как же тогда понять нужна вертебропластика или нет?!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (6 Авг 2012)

Настя Г. написал(а):


> А как же тогда понять нужна вертебропластика или нет?!


Какова цель ставится при проведении вертебропластики в ВАШЕМ, конкретном случае? Что мы должны получить на выходе, так сказать?


----------



## Настя Г. (6 Авг 2012)

я полагала (как сказал _*Аганесов Александр Георгиевич)*_ необходимо укрепить позвонок который может разрушиться.
Я не доктор и не понимаю во всем этом ничего, но подруга по тем же показанием оперировалась у Лаки и чуть не успела....долго деньги копила.....вовремя операции оказалось что позвонок уже "дырявый" ......... повреждение дурального мешка, вытекание ликвора, отек....как следствие паралич и страшные головные боли, к счастью отек сняли, подвижность восстановилась, но шум в голове остался на всю жизнь видимо....
Не хотелось бы так опоздать. Я понимаю что у страха глаза велики, но супруг занимается спортом (как любитель) и я ужасно боюсь за него.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (6 Авг 2012)

Настя Г. написал(а):


> я полагала (как сказал _*Аганесов Александр Георгиевич)*_ необходимо укрепить позвонок который может разрушиться.


 
Все верно, но у вас несколько "севших", клиновидных позвонков...
Думаю, именно по этой причине вам не стали выполнять вертебропластику.


----------



## Настя Г. (6 Авг 2012)

Т.е. "севшие" позвонки противопоказание к вертебропластике и этими позвонками надо заниматься в первую очередь?
Тогда вопрос что с ними можно сделать и где это делают?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (6 Авг 2012)

Настя Г. написал(а):


> Т.е. "севшие" позвонки противопоказание к вертебропластике и этими позвонками надо заниматься в первую очередь?
> Тогда вопрос что с ними можно сделать и где это делают?


Нет, дело не в этом, нет смысла делать вертебропластику одного позвонка, это не устранит деформацию, так как соседние позвонки так же имеют клиновидною форму.


----------



## Настя Г. (7 Авг 2012)

а вообще клиновидный позвонок может принять нормальную форму после лечения? Это в принципе возможно? Или это на всю жизнь?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (7 Авг 2012)

Настя Г. написал(а):


> а вообще клиновидный позвонок может принять нормальную форму после лечения? Это в принципе возможно? Или это на всю жизнь?


 
то на всю жизнь.


----------



## Настя Г. (7 Авг 2012)

Вот еще старые снимки которые я с большим трудом добыла и сфотографировала . К сожалению лучшего качества мне добиться не удалось. Может быть данные снимки что то еще покажут....
26 декабря 2009


----------



## Настя Г. (7 Авг 2012)




----------



## Настя Г. (7 Авг 2012)

10.09.2010

























































http://s011.radikal.ru/i318/1208/61/ab37732a995b.jpg


----------



## Настя Г. (7 Авг 2012)

[/URL]


----------



## Настя Г. (7 Авг 2012)

Рентген. снимок №1
13.05.2008










Рентген. снимок №2
06.09.2011




Рентген. снимок №3
13.09.2011







Рентген. снимок №4
13.09.11







Рентген. снимок №5
01.09.2011







Рентген. снимок №6
01.09.2011


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (7 Авг 2012)

Спасибо за снимки. У пациента Шиермана-Мау, сомнительно наличие перелома, клиновидность есть, но вряд ли это перелом. Что в анализах крови?


----------



## Настя Г. (7 Авг 2012)

будем начинать обследование в 20х числах и анализы сдадим, а пока нет вообще никаких на руках...даже старых....


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (8 Авг 2012)

При такой картинке в грудном отделе боли будут по любому,  в большей, или меньшей степени , но будут, особенно если работа сидячая и присутствуют систематические статические перегрузки. Часто эти боли носят ночной характер, днём так сяк, а ночью лёжа болит...


----------



## Настя Г. (8 Авг 2012)

Мы собственно говоря уже поняли что боли будут всегда, но хотим что бы нам хоть немного облегчили его боли и прописали какую то поддерживающую терапию - возможно какие то витамины специфические, препараты что бы мышцы расслабляли (мышцы на спине порой как камень и боли от этого нарастают), препараты что бы поддержать ЖКТ (синдром раздраженного кишечника супруга утомил), нервишки бы подлечить еще.....ну и в идеале конечно найти причину - возможно это какое нибудь наследственное (тогда надо на детях внимание сосредоточить), или инфекция.....Возможно еще и вылечить причину удастся и тогда разрушаться позвоночник так стремительно не будет и есть шанс передвигаться на своих двоих до старости....
Есть еще один момент, собственно который и заставил нас опять зашевелиться с обследованием и лечением - суставы тазобедренные и грудина -  они как то со спиной пока врачами не связываются, но калечат супруга не меньше. Полмесяца назад случился рецидив, причем резкий и сильный и ксефокам не помогал вообще! Мы ездили на неделю на море, просто грелись на солнце и по возвращению началась такая боль, что ходить не мог вообще - теперь вообще никуда его не вытащить, говорит что море виновато....а я его первый раз из дому вытащила за 12лет брака....
Еще один момент - у него келоидная болезнь....может это тоже имеет значение......


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (8 Авг 2012)

Настя Г. написал(а):


> что бы мышцы расслабляли (мышцы на спине порой как камень и боли от этого нарастают),


гораздо эффективнее и с меньшей нагрузкой на печень и почки с этим справится грамотный массажист.



Настя Г. написал(а):


> Есть еще один момент, собственно который и заставил нас опять зашевелиться с обследованием и лечением - суставы тазобедренные и грудина - они как то со спиной пока врачами не связываются, но калечат супруга не меньше.


именно по этой причине я просил сдать анализы, возможно мы имеем дело не только и не столько с Шиермана-Мау. сколько с воспалением суставов, включая и суставы позвоночника.


Настя Г. написал(а):


> Еще один момент - у него келоидная болезнь....может это тоже имеет значение......


думаю что связь есть, ведь и рубец и костная ткань и хрящи это все соединительная ткань...


----------



## Настя Г. (8 Авг 2012)

Спасибо! Массаж с удовольствием бы поделали, но вот где и как найти такого массажиста?! Я пока не нашла. Знакомых кто бы посоветовал нет. Как искать ума не приложу. От меня как от массажиста с такими больными запястьями и плечами (убила их думаю коляской....двое детей погодок...приходилось одной рукой таскать коляску другой второго ребенка) толку мало, да и не умею я делать правильный массаж.

Анализы обязательно сдадим - ждем зарплату! 


> думаю что связь есть, ведь и рубец и костная ткань и хрящи это все соединительная ткань...


хм, надо еще почитать на эту тему....Спасибо!


----------



## Настя Г. (3 Сен 2012)

Есть новости. Нас обследовали по полной программе!
Эзофагокастродуоденоскопия:
_Поверхностный гастральный гастрит, недостаточность кардии._
Уролог не нашел ничего страшного.


Сделали в НИИР HLA типирование 1 класс:
a2; b7, 40; cw3, bw6
Прошу специалистов прокомментировать то это значит (если это возможно)?
К врачу еще не ходилили, но уже вижу что В27 не выявили....и это хорошо видимо......











































































На данный момент это все что врачи и страховая посчитали нужным обследовать.
Прошу специалистов прокомментировать и сказать на сколько в верном направлении мы обследуемся. Заранее спасибо!


----------



## Настя Г. (4 Сен 2012)

И тишина.
Прошу модераторов удалить данную тему.


----------



## katerina1 (4 Сен 2012)

> Настя Г.


 Добрый день! Я не врач, я тоже страдаю от болезни позвоночника, и не один год. Я по себе знаю, что когда выкладываешь снимки-прям сгораешь от нетерпения, чтоб кто-то наконец толково и понятно все объяснил, и нет сил ждать, а все молчат. Моя вы хорошая - люди врачи работают и в свободное время заходят на сайт, и у них таких писем куча, и все ждут! Вот поэтому так и ждем, пока они нам ответят. А что же делать? Они тоже люди. Но ответят! Я точно знаю! Не волнуйтесь, пожалуйста - успокойтесь. Вам тяжело и морально и физически, вы молодец - так помогаете мужу. Будет диагноз! Будет лечение! Ждите, здесь замечательные врачи. Желаю вам всего всего хорошего.

Не отчаивайтесь. Ближе к вечеру врачи посмотрят, я думаю. Сейчас они работают.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (4 Сен 2012)

в поясничном отделе в телах L4 L3 L2 образования  характерные для гемангиом. 
Все остальное (спондилоартроз и Шиермана- Мау в грудном) вам уже известно. Кровь без особенностей.


----------



## katerina1 (5 Сен 2012)

ну вот видите ув.Настя-вам ответил уважаемый мной врач!спасибо ему большое!не волнуйтесь и действуйте дальше согластно рекомендациям.у вас все получиться.главное не опускать руки.удачи вам и здоровья мужу.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (5 Сен 2012)

На всякий случай, если модератор не удалит тему и вы вдруг решите посмотреть, остается обследовать паращитовидные железы, при гиперпаратиреозе мы имеем схожую картину. Обратитесь к эндокринологу он направит на необходимые исследования.


----------



## doclega (5 Сен 2012)

Качество снимков "не очень" :
1) Остеохондропатия в грудном отделе позв. (врождённая болезнь Ш-Мау.)
2)Дегенеративно -дистрофические изменения в поясничном отделе позвоночника.
3) Расщепление дужки S 1 (Spina bif.)
4) Ретролистез L 3 1 ст. (Наверное есть смысл сделать рентген поясничного отдела с функциональными пробами.)

Ps Хорошего мало ,но бывает и хуже.


----------



## Настя Г. (5 Сен 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> На всякий случай, если модератор не удалит тему и вы вдруг решите посмотреть, остается обследовать паращитовидные железы, при гиперпаратиреозе мы имеем схожую картину. Обратитесь к эндокринологу он направит на необходимые исследования.


Огромное спасибо за ответ! Почитала маленько про эту болячку......Обязательно заведем разговор об этом с ревматологом к которому собираемся идти и попробуем попасть к эндокринологу после этого.
По симптомам у нас отсутствуют запоры (бывают редко очень) и с почками все отлично. Так же вроде кальция избытка нет в анализах.........Может это не важно, но я решила уточнить.....
Еще раз огромное спасибо за подсказку про эндокринолога.


----------



## Настя Г. (5 Сен 2012)

doclega написал(а):


> Качество снимков "не очень" :
> 1) Остеохондропатия в грудном отделе позв. (врождённая болезнь Ш-Мау.)
> 2)Дегенеративно -дистрофические изменения в поясничном отделе позвоночника.
> 3) Расщепление дужки S 1 (Spina bif.)
> ...


Качество плохое наверное по тому что я на мониторе фотоаппаратом снимала. Извините! 
Спасибо огромное! Можно еще пару вопросов?!
Расщепление дужки S1 может быть последствием травмы или это однозначно порок врожденный? Была травма в юношестве......
Ретролистез L 3 1 ст. чем опасен? Что нам даст это обследование и какого врача надо просить об этом?
Заранее извините если вопросы тупые!


----------



## doclega (6 Сен 2012)

1)врождённое.
2)не опасен.
3)невролог, мануальный терапевт. Выявить причину боли.
4) не тупые.


----------



## Настя Г. (6 Сен 2012)

Еще раз огромное спасибо!


----------

